# أقعد مع نــفــســك وارغيلنا عن نــفــســك ..



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ازيكم  .............
معايا كالعادة توبيك ف اللظيظ اوى:smile02
هحط جمل فيها فراغات وكل ماعليك انك تملاء الفراغات دى
ارغى براحة راحتك واعتبر التوبيك توبيكك ياعم:smile02
 







*يالا هتدوشونا وهتصدعنوا بس كله يهون ههههه المهم*
*نتفرج على الجرأة  بقة ها
:smile02:smile02
*







​*1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...... هل تعرفني؟*


​*2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا........؟*


​*3-اعشق في مرآتي انها.......؟*

​






​*4- احب امي لانها..... واتمنى من ابى ان.......؟*


​*5- جربت....... وكرهت...... ،وخفت ان.......؟*


​*6- اصعب مافي حياتى ان ........؟*

​






​*7- حياتى ليست.......وماضيا....... ومستقبلى......والغيب.......؟*


​*8-في وحدتي اعيش.......، وانتظر ان ......*


​*9-في طفولتي احببت ان........ وعندما كبرت وجدت......؟*
​





​*10-عالمي الصغير هو...... والكون بالنسبة لي......؟*


​*11-عندما اسمع اغنية ......... اتذكر انها تحكي عني ؟*

​*12-لا تنظر الى.......ولا تجبرني ان........ولا تطلب مني ان.......؟*

​




​*13-انتقد نفسي في....... واعتب على الاخرين انهم.......؟*


​*14- أدع عمرى.....*



​*15_ اريد ان اتنفس طعم.........؟*



*



*
لوووووووووووول
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 نوفمبر 2011)

1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا(ميرنا  :smile01 )هل تعرفني؟ (ماظنش)

2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا(متضايقه ومخنوقه ومتعصبه:close_tem)؟

3-اعشق في مرآتي انها(مش عارفه:thnk0001؟

4- احب امي لانها(عشان حاجات كتيييييييييير وان هى مامتى طبعا) واتمنى من ابى ان(يبقى فرحان وكويس على طول)؟

5- جربت(مش عارفه:new2 وكرهت(مش عايزه اكره اى حاجه) ،وخفت ان(انى اخسر كل حاجه:smil13؟

6- اصعب مافي حياتى ان(كل حاجه معقده:a82؟

7- حياتى ليست(وحشه اوى) وماضيا(يعنى اهو كويس) ومستقبلى(مش باينله ملامح بس شكله حلو اوى leasantr)والغيب(الله هو اعلم :t9؟

8-في وحدتي اعيش(حزينه جداااااا :36_19_5، وانتظر ان (كل حاجه تبقى كويسه بمشيئة ربنا)

9-في طفولتي احببت ان(انى اكبر بسرعه) وعندما كبرت وجدت(ان الطفوله اجمل واحسن بكتيييييييييير)؟

10-عالمي الصغير هو(خيالى:hlp والكون بالنسبة لي(مش عارفه:t9؟

11-عندما اسمع اغنية (مش عارفه
) اتذكر انها تحكي عني ؟

12-لا تنظر الىrantingولا تجبرني انact23ولا تطلب مني ان(مش عارفه)؟

13-انتقد نفسي في(فى سذاجتى وهبلى وحاجات كتييييير) واعتب على الاخرين انهم(دايما بيفهمونى غلط مش بيحاولوا يفهمونى صح:190vu؟

14- أدع عمرى(يمر وخلاص)

15_ اريد ان اتنفس طعم(الراحه)؟
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا خااالص على الموضوع
:big35:​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ازيكم .............
*زي الناس :gy0000:*

معايا كالعادة توبيك ف اللظيظ اوى:smile02
هحط جمل فيها فراغات وكل ماعليك انك تملاء الفراغات دى
ارغى براحة راحتك واعتبر التوبيك توبيكك ياعم:smile02

*رجعتي ثاني يا بت* :nunu0000:







*يالا هتدوشونا وهتصدعنوا بس كله يهون ههههه المهم*
*نتفرج على الجرأة بقة ها*
*:smile02:smile02*










*1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


انجيلا هل تعرفني؟:gy0000:*




*2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا.غاضبة*
*عشان مش بعرف حد ساعتها*:08:



*3-اعشق في مرآتي انها.......؟*












*4- احب امي لانها اغلى انسان في حياتي واتمنى من ابى ان يسامحني,,,*




*5- جربت.الغربة وكرهت الدنيا ،وخفت ان يستمر حالي ع ماهو*




*6- اصعب مافي حياتى ان لا احد بجانبي*












*7- حياتى ليست ذات طعم وماضيا اتمنى لو اقدر ان امسح اثاره من حاضري ومستقبلى خائفة منه والغيب عند الله...*




*8-في وحدتي اعيش تائهة ، وانتظر ان يتكلم الرب*




*9-في طفولتي احببت ان اظل وسط دفء وحنان اهلي وعندما كبرت وجدت ان كل ذلك كان مجرد وهم*










*10-عالمي الصغير هو جهازي:gy0000: والكون بالنسبة لي عالم من النفاق.. الخداع,, الالم والحزن...*




*11-عندما اسمع اغنية محدش بينفع حد اتذكر انها تحكي عني *



*12-لا تنظر الى عندما احس بالاحراج:08: ولا تجبرني ان افعل شيئا لا اريده.ولا تطلب مني ان اغير شيئا من شخصيتي*










*13-انتقد نفسي في عصبيتها واعتب على الاخرين انهم لا يتوقفون عن التدخل في شؤون الناس*




*14- أدع عمرى بيد ربي*





*15_ اريد ان اتنفس طعم الحياة الطبيعية من دون ان اكون مجبرة ع تمثيل دور المسلمة واخفاء مسيحيتي*



*



*
لوووووووووووول​ 
*اخيرا خلصت :vava:*

*اسئلة جميلة ميرسي لدعوة يا قمر*
*بس المرة الجاية اعمليلي تخفيض:t26:*


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

​*1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....طبعا.. هل تعرفني؟*


​*2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا...حزين.....؟*


​*3-اعشق في مرآتي انها...طيبه....؟*

​






​*4- احب امي لانها...أمى.. واتمنى من ابى ان.متوفى.؟*


​*5- جربت...الحياه.... وكرهت.الأنانيه..... ،وخفت ان...أزعل أحد....؟*


​*6- اصعب مافي حياتى ان ....أن أجد صديق غير وفى....؟*

​






​*7- حياتى ليست...بلا فائده....وماضيا......جميل. ومستقبلى.بأيد الرب.....والغيب بأيدالرب.......؟*


​*8-في وحدتي اعيش......حزين بكره الوحده .، وانتظر ان ......*أكون بين الناس


​*9-في طفولتي احببت ان......أكون فنانا.. وعندما كبرت وجدت....فسى أسير مكتب الوظيفه..؟*
​





​*10-عالمي الصغير هو...حياتى... والكون بالنسبة لي.....خيال.؟*


​*11-عندما اسمع اغنية .....لم أعد أسمع أغانى.... اتذكر انها تحكي عني ؟*

​*12-لا تنظر الى...ألا بأحترام....ولا تجبرني ان..أظلم......ولا تطلب مني ان.....أكون مجاملا..؟*

​




​*13-انتقد نفسي في......الطيبه . واعتب على الاخرين انهم..يستغلون طيبتى.....؟*


​*14- أدع عمرى.....*بأيد الرب



​*15_ اريد ان اتنفس طعم.......آمن وآمان ما قبل الثوره..؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يا بت على طول اسئلة مقالية كده

مفيش اختيار من بين القوسين  - او صح وغلط ههههههههههههه

فين امكانيات الطالب المتوسط فين ؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

العوووووووووووواف عليكو

​*1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.طيرا هائم فالجو..... هل تعرفني؟*


​*2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا..نايم......؟*


​*3-اعشق في مرآتي انها..بتضربى كل يوم.....؟*

​






​*4- احب امي لانها...طيبة.. واتمنى من ابى ان...عربية....؟*


​*5- جربت...الحب.... وكرهت....الحب.. ،وخفت ان...احب....؟*


​*6- اصعب مافي حياتى ان .اكون وحيد.......؟*

​






​*7- حياتى ليست...تافهة....وماضيا...اسود.:11azy:.. ومستقبلى..مشرق....والغيب...فى يد الله....؟*


​*8-في وحدتي اعيش...بمرار....، وانتظر ان .ارتبط.....*


​*9-في طفولتي احببت ان..اكون ظابط...... وعندما كبرت وجدت..نفسى مرشد سياحى....؟*
​





​*10-عالمي الصغير هو...الكنيسة والانجيل... والكون بالنسبة لي..لا شىء....؟*


​*11-عندما اسمع اغنية ...مشيت عالاشواك..... اتذكر انها تحكي عني ؟*

​*12-لا تنظر الى..كمعقد....ولا تجبرني ان...اسير بفكرك.....ولا تطلب مني ان...افكر فيك....؟*

​




​*13-انتقد نفسي في...العصبية.... واعتب على الاخرين انهم...مخادعون....؟*


​*14- أدع عمرى.....ادعو ولا ادع اتعلمو عربى خروب بيتكو ادعو عمرى بالرحلة*



​*15_ اريد ان اتنفس طعم...الحُب الحقيقى.....؟*



*



*
لوووووووووووول
​تلت لولات يا ختى
ههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> *11-عندما اسمع اغنية محدش بينفع حد اتذكر انها تحكي عني *


دى اغنيه ولا عاركة
ههههههه


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> 1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا(ميرنا  :smile01 )هل تعرفني؟ (ماظنش)
> 
> 2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا(متضايقه ومخنوقه ومتعصبه:close_tem)؟
> 
> ...



نورتنى ياميرنا بجد
ومية مية الاجابات


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ازيكم .............
> *زي الناس :gy0000:*
> 
> معايا كالعادة توبيك ف اللظيظ اوى:smile02
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه دة انا لازمن اعمللك انتى بالخصوص تخفيض بعد مقولتى انك عصيبة اخاف منك ياختى بعد كدة
انا بجرى ع عيال برضة:99:
ههههههههههههههههه
نورتنى ياحبييتى والهى وان شالله كل حياتك هتكون لافضل بازن المسيح


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ​*1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى لحضرتك جدا يا استازنا
نورت التويبك بجد


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بت على طول اسئلة مقالية كده
> 
> مفيش اختيار من بين القوسين  - او صح وغلط ههههههههههههه
> 
> فين امكانيات الطالب المتوسط فين ؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههه دة انتى كسولة اخر حاجة ياهارتى
جاوبى بسرعة الرعد يابت:crazy_pil


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> العوووووووووووواف عليكو
> 
> ​*1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه والهى انت مشكلة يا مينا
ظابط اية بقة بحرى ولا جوى:smil7:
هههههههههههههههه
نورت ياعمنا


----------



## magedrn (11 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ازيكم  .............
> معايا كالعادة توبيك ف اللظيظ اوى:smile02
> هحط جمل فيها فراغات وكل ماعليك انك تملاء الفراغات دى
> ارغى براحة راحتك واعتبر التوبيك توبيكك ياعم:smile02
> ...


 تسلم ايدك يا رانيا على الاسئلة بجد جميلة اوووووووووووى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ازيكم .............
> معايا كالعادة توبيك ف اللظيظ اوى:smile02
> هحط جمل فيها فراغات وكل ماعليك انك تملاء الفراغات دى
> ارغى براحة راحتك واعتبر التوبيك توبيكك ياعم:smile02
> ...


* أحم أحم ...*
*الأجابة كالتاااااااااتى :smil12:*
*أنظر الكتاب ( كتاب حياتى ياعين :dance*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...... هل تعرفني؟*

*شخص ابن بني ادم* :smil12:
​*2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا........؟*

*حزين*
​*3-اعشق في مرآتي انها.......؟*

*صادقه معي*



​*4- احب امي لانها...**احن من في الكون**.. واتمنى من ابى ان **يجوزني بقي ههههههه:smil12:* 

​*5- جربت الحب وكرهت الخيانه ،وخفت ان اعيش وحيد؟*


​*6- اصعب مافي حياتى انها ممله؟*

​






​*7- حياتى ليست معتدله وماضيا مؤلم ومستقبلى مطمئن والغيب عند الله؟*


​*8-في وحدتي اعيش حزين وانتظر ان افارق الحياه*


​*9-في طفولتي احببت ان الصداقه وعندما كبرت وجدتها حماقه؟*
​





​*10-عالمي الصغير هو حاسبي الالكتروني والكون بالنسبة لي تصميم فوتو شوب؟*


​*11-عندما اسمع اغنية بالورقه والقلم خدتيني ميت قلم " من فيلم عسل اسود " اتذكر انها تحكي عني ؟*


​*13-انتقد نفسي في غضبي واعتب على الاخرين في استفزازي.؟*


​*14- أدع عمرى بيد الله*



​*15_ اريد ان اتنفس طعم الصداقه والحب الصادق؟*

انتهي البيان

​


----------



## سمراءءء (11 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ازيكم  .............
> معايا كالعادة توبيك ف اللظيظ اوى:smile02
> هحط جمل فيها فراغات وكل ماعليك انك تملاء الفراغات دى
> ارغى براحة راحتك واعتبر التوبيك توبيكك ياعم:smile02
> ...


ما بعرف ازاي جاوبت بس انا بصراحه جاوبت ومن كل قلبي ويللي يعرفني يقول ويللي ما بعرف كمان يقول


----------



## rania79 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا رانيا على الاسئلة بجد جميلة اوووووووووووى


وانت اجابتك اجمل يا ماجد
نورتنى كتير وميرسى للتقيم


----------



## rania79 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * أحم أحم ...*
> *الأجابة كالتاااااااااتى :smil12:*
> *أنظر الكتاب ( كتاب حياتى ياعين :dance*
> *ههههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههههه مرمورة
اوت ياحبييتى:t33:
وبلاش لماضة وجاوبى يالا ع الاسئلة:spor22:


----------



## rania79 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
> 
> 
> 
> ...




لية بس ف الاجابات نبرة تشائم كدة؟:a82:
:new4:نورتنى كتير عياد


----------



## rania79 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> ما بعرف ازاي جاوبت بس انا بصراحه جاوبت ومن كل قلبي ويللي يعرفني يقول ويللي ما بعرف كمان يقول


:t16::t16:
اجابتك حلوة كتير يا حبييتى بجد
وشكل شخصيتك جميلة 
ميرسى نورتنى جدا


----------



## سمراءءء (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسي على التقيم بس ببساطه دي انا واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا *​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رانيا انتى عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجد بجد بتموتينى من الضحك *
*امواااااااااااااه لعيونك *


----------



## rania79 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *رانيا انتى عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجد بجد بتموتينى من الضحك *
> *امواااااااااااااه لعيونك *


ربنا يخاليكى ليا يا احلا نانوسة وانا ولهى بموت فيكى
اموووووووووووووووووووووة:love34::love34:


----------



## rania79 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *ميرسي على التقيم بس ببساطه دي انا واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا *​



العفو ياسكرة
نورتى


----------



## السـامرية (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*
1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا(السامرية)هل تعرفني؟ما اعتقدش هههههه



2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا عصبية



3-اعشق في مرآتي انها لا تخدعنى ابداااااااا




4- احب امي لانها جدعة قووووى واتمنى من ابى ان يفكها شوية ههههههههههههههه



5- جربت الحب وكرهت الكذب ،وخفت ان افضل كما انا دون حراك



6- اصعب مافي حياتى ان اخسر حبى لذاتى






7- حياتى ليست سيئة .وماضيا مؤلم بعض الشىء. ومستقبلى بين يدى يسوع الحبيب والغيب.خايفة منة



8-في وحدتي اعيش حالمة، وانتظر  حبيبى يسوع المسيح



9-في طفولتي احببت ان اظل وسط عائلتى التى توهمت بحبها وعندما كبرت وجدت ان كل ذلك اصبح سرابا




10-عالمي الصغير هو قلبى. والكون بالنسبة لي.شخصيات عديدة كل منها يرتقى للافضل عن طريق  النفاق 



11-عندما اسمع اغنية انا انسانة(يارا) اتذكر انها تحكي عني ؟


12-لا تنظر الى وانا ابكى ولا تجبرني ان افعل شيئا لا اريدة ولا تطلب مني ان اتغير بسببك ابدااااااا(انسى ياعمرو ههههههههههههه)




13-انتقد نفسي في عصبيتى وتسرعى واعتب على الاخرين انهم لا يقدرون معنى الحب والتسامح



14- أدع عمرى بين يدى حبيبى يسوع




15_ اريد ان اتنفس طعم حريتى فى المسيح واتخلص من لقب مسلمة للابد ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*​


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *
> 1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا(السامرية)هل تعرفني؟ما اعتقدش هههههه
> 
> 
> ...


*
نورتنى ياقمرتى وان شالله تعلنى اسم المسيح علنى*


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

حيران قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررر


ميرسى ليك نورتنى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*1- أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا ..**عبود** هل تعرفنى ؟ **..وهل يخفى القمر ؟*

*2 – لا أحب أن يرانى الآخرين وانا* ..*فى الحمام (!)*

*3- أعشق فى مرآتى أنها **متر ونص فى سبعين سنتى*

*4 – أحب أمى لأنها **أخلص أنسانة على وجه الأرض**وأرى فى أبى (رحمه الله) **أشرف أنسان عرفته فى حياتى*

5* – **جربت الحشيش...وكرهت...الفودكا...وخفت أن..أضرب حقن ( الحمد لله انى عمرى ماعلمتها )*

*6 – أصعب مافى حياتى أن حد ..يفتح** عليا النور وأنا نايم*

*7 – حياتى ليست ..**مثالية...** وماضيا... **( يالهوووووووى)** ومستقبلى **مشرق من الناحية التانية** والغيب **الله أعلم*

*8 – فى وحدتى أعيش **( زى الفل )** وأنتظرأن **أعيش زى الفل برضه *

*9 – فى طفولتى أحببت..( بنت الجيلان )..*وعندما كبرت وجدت*ها عزلت (!!)*

*10 –عالمى الصغير هو ...**أحلامى** ..والكون بالنسبة لى** سما وارض ( فيه غيرها يعنى ) ؟*

*11- عندما أسمع أغنية **قارئة الفنجال لعبد الحليم** أتذكرانها تحكى عنى *


*12 – لا تنظر الى ...**اللقمة اللى فى أيدى...** ولا تجبرنى ...**أن أطفحها لك بالسم الهارى** ..ولا تطلب ..**منى أنك تغمس معايا *
*( ولا تنطبق على أولادى قطعاً )*

*13 – أنتقد نفسى **فى كل حاجة** وأعتب على الآخرين أنهم **( كل حاجة )*

*14 – أدع عمرى **يمشى زى ما هو عايز *



*15- أريد أن اتنفس طعم** سمكتين بورى مشوى مع سلاطة صحينة وسلاطة بلدى ورغيفين عيش سخن *
*ولو اتنين بيرة ساقعة أكون شاكر والحساب عند صاحبة الموضوع ...*​


----------



## rania79 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه دة انت تحفة يا عبود
ولا اعرفك اصلا
ثم منكر ف منتدى قبطى
تؤتؤتؤتؤ مش ينفع ماشيها بريل
هههههههههههههههه
نورتنى كتير واجابابتك لطيفة


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *1- أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا ..**عبود** هل تعرفنى ؟ **..وهل يخفى القمر ؟*
> 
> *2 – لا أحب أن يرانى الآخرين وانا* ..*فى الحمام (!)*
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميه ميه الاجابات ديه


----------



## ICE IDG (11 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع لذيذ فعلا وانا متابع


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (11 ديسمبر 2011)

​*1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.ابنة الرب المحب..... هل تعرفني؟*


​*2-لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا..حزينة و معصبة ......؟*


​*3-اعشق في مرآتي انها..تذكرني انو لازم انحف.....؟*

​






​*4- احب امي لانها.تعبت في تربيتي كتير و لانها صديقتي.... واتمنى من ابى ان..يعرف الرب يسوع شخصيا .....؟*


​*5- جربت.الحياة...... وكرهت..الكذب .... ،وخفت ان.اركب المصعد ......؟*


​*6- اصعب مافي حياتى ان اتجاوز الألم بايمان و قوة........؟*

​






​*7- حياتى ليست.سيئة......وماضيا..جيد..... ومستقبلى.مع الله لا أخاف.....والغيب.بعلم الرب......؟*


​*8-في وحدتي اعيش.مع الانجيل و برتاح بقرائته......، وانتظر ان .اتجاوز مشاكلي دون ان تغلبني.....*


​*9-في طفولتي احببت ان.أكون طبيبة أطفال....... وعندما كبرت وجدت..نفسي صيدلانية....؟*
​*10-عالمي الصغير هو بيتي و اولادي والكون بالنسبة لي حياة تجري من حولي علي ان اعيشها باليمان و بمخافة الرب* 

​*11-عندما اسمع اغنية ..ما عم اسمع اغاني بس ممكن ترنيمة الهنا أمين بتقويني و بتخليني اقوى على مشاكلي....... اتذكر انها تحكي عني ؟*

​*12-لا تنظر الى.عصبيتي فانا طيبة القلب......ولا تجبرني ان.أعمل شيء غير مقتنعة فيه.......ولا تطلب مني ان أساعدك في أمر يغضب ربنا فانا عم اغضبه بعصبيتي مش ناقصة.......؟*

​




​*13-انتقد نفسي في.تأخري بعمل واجباتي...... واعتب على الاخرين انهم..يفهمون الناس بشكل خاطئ و يزعلوا من الفكرة اللي فهموها عن الناس و الناس هي مو عارفة بالموضوع من أصله.....؟*


​*14- أدع عمرى..برحلة فيها مخاطر علي ان اتجاوزها و لا أتأثر فيها ...*



​*15_ اريد ان اتنفس طعم.السفر ........؟*


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ابنة الرب المحب قال:


> ​*1- انــــاوأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى ليكى ياحبييتى ع المشاركة
نورتنى جدا


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ICE IDG قال:


> موضوع لذيذ فعلا وانا متابع


ميرسى ليك
بس اتمنى تشارك بالتويبك:t31:


----------

